# porsche 911 caliper rebuild, general question



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am considering a set of 911 calipers that will need repainted due to chips, clearcoat issues etc. In order to refinish these already painted calipers I am thinking I will need to tear them down and get them sandblasted and powder coated. My question is I guess what will the costs be associated with rebuilding a caliper , seals and what not? How difficult will that be?? It is a 4 piston 2001 911 caliper. 

Thanks guys


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Rebuilding a caliper is fairly easy, normally there are two types of seals, pressed in and just a normal seal grooved seal that sits in a specially shaped chamfer slot in the bore. You'll need to determine which one you got. 

As for cost, I'm


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

checking it out now, they are 4 piston so im not sure if thats something I can do, I would have to replace seals and boots but dont think itll cost too much


was hoping someone on here had done this before with porsche calipers...


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Go here for parts:

http://www.pelicanparts.com/index.htm

Each piston will require a "kit" which includes a new piston, seal & dust boot. Expect to pay between $20-25 per piston (4 pistons per caliper x 2 calipers ~ $200). If you're pulling the bridge lines & bleeders, you may as well replace those too (figure another $150 for those parts).

Hope that helps.


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

pistons dont need replaced I dont think, so if thats the case it should only be seals and dust boots I am thinking...thanks!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Its very rare that you have to replace the pistons... unless they're damaged.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.zeckhausen.com/Brembo/Consumables.htm#Rebuild

Just the seals & boots :thumbup:


----------



## 01_Audi_WI (Mar 28, 2010)

GRN6IX said:


> Go here for parts:
> 
> http://www.pelicanparts.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


i did this for my rebuilt of the exact same calipers and it was about $285 for pins and all


----------

